# Check out this indoorsnowboard rack



## jibbherr (Jul 25, 2009)

thats pretty sick


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

I wish i owned 5 boards


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

You would think if you had all this time and money put into a website that you would spend more than 15 seconds taking more than 1 dark ass photo of your product...

Just sayin...if thats your site...


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

check out my dick in your mouth you fucking spammer


----------



## Mountainmenace (Sep 27, 2009)

how is it spamming i post in one thread . go take a seat some where big guy


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd have to say that's pretty lame. I wouldn't hang my snowboards on my living room wall.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Extremo said:


> I'd have to say that's pretty lame. I wouldn't hang my snowboards on my living room wall.


_*hear hear!*_


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

chupacabraman said:


> _*hear hear!*_


let them roam free! its like crate-training a doberman... :laugh:


----------

